# broken carb. solenoid



## lilchas (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello , have a craftsman kohler 14 hp with a broken carb. bowl solenoid. I heard you might not have to replace it since it is costly and just put a regular fuel bowl nut in its place, Is that possible.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It has been done,with mixed results.
Yo may get some "run-on",or even some flooding.


----------

